# Most Unusual Dog Names?



## GinaB (20 November 2009)

We had an unusual horse names post earlier in the week, so thought we should do a dog one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mine aren't too unusual but I know a black lab called Chisel (he's a handsome big beast) and years again I knew a little rought coated JRT called Spanner 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Not owned by the same tool box minded freak 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## soloabe (20 November 2009)

My OH is sooo desperate to have a 3 legged jack russell called tripod!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (20 November 2009)

My farriers lurcher is called Lurch  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As you probably know, my lurchers and greyhounds were Jura, Macallan, Talisker, Port Ellen and Islay after whisky (then Flick spoiled it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

My mum has called hers all kinds of exotic names, but Orlando was probably my favourite or Raoul


----------



## caramac1988 (20 November 2009)

i used to have a golden retriver called sebastian or seb for short


----------



## Blue-bear (20 November 2009)

growing up i had a normal Meg, Bess, Tia, and a more unusual Marouk and Remi...
Now have a fairly standard Buddy, Meg and JJ


----------



## mainpower (20 November 2009)

My husband's friend (who was not keen on dogs) said he thought one of mine was called Basket.... because everytime he visited I sent her to bed (ie, said Basket) as he didn't like being jumped on! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My friend's greyhound, who lost most of his guts when he had a disagreement with a barbed wire fence is called Rizla, as he's thin as a fag paper due to his non existant digestive system.
My other friend has a dog with no legs called Cigarette... every night she takes him for a "drag"... sorry, that's a bad taste joke


----------



## FestiveSpirit (20 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My OH is sooo desperate to have a 3 legged jack russell called tripod! 

[/ QUOTE ]

We had a 3 legged greyhound (Ellen) and she did get called Tripod Dog all the time  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Doesnt really count I suppose since it was a nickname


----------



## GinaB (20 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My OH is sooo desperate to have a 3 legged jack russell called tripod! 

[/ QUOTE ]

My friend used to have a dwarf hamster called Tripod as it only had 3 legs!

Does Beastie count as unusual?


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 November 2009)

I used to have a GSD called Squirrel  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Just remembered friends had one called Flopsy Bunny


----------



## Wigglypigs (20 November 2009)

My JRt bitch - Piglet 
Her puppies..... Bumble , Velcro, Midget, Pancake and Mylo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




All mad JRT so mad names req


----------



## jumbyjack (20 November 2009)

My Husky is named Cecil and has never lived it down! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  An old lady we meet on a regular basis is a tad deaf and insists on calling him Ethel, he's got used to it now and just grins at her.

Had a cat named Beauregarde, he was a right thug!


----------



## skye_and_i (20 November 2009)

ive alsways wanted to call a dog "pants" then when it jumps up i could shout "PANTS DOWN" 
	
	
		
		
	


	









have named my terrierist skye.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (20 November 2009)

I used to have a rottie called Shorthouse!!


----------



## sea_view (20 November 2009)

Our first family lab was called Chaeto. Pronounced Shaytoe.


----------



## Patches (20 November 2009)

My farrier has dogs named after farrier implements.

They have a bull mastiff called Anvil and a Border Terrier cross called Hardy. I had to ask my farrier what a hardy was. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Vet came yesterday with a jack russell pup called Rhubarb. I asked if her other dog was custard....she said "No, Crumble!" 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Doesn't Diesel Dog have a dog called Steve?


----------



## CAYLA (20 November 2009)

I have a rotti called...Regan
An akita called...........Bubba
Whippey x grey called.......bray

Wealso had a rescue Lab called derek in recently which people found hilarious and a rescue in at present called John


----------



## Vikki89 (20 November 2009)

I have a JRT called Bugs


----------



## Elle123 (20 November 2009)

We have:
Ronnie, Golden Retriever (Ron Dennis, Ex-McClaren Boss)
Mac, Black Lab (McClaren)

Bless Mac though everyone thinks he's called Max 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Might also be because there are so many black labs called Max though

We also have 2 kittens called Tsu and Nami  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Elle
x


----------



## Patches (20 November 2009)

I love Tsu and Nami!

I had two guinea pigs called Topsey and Turvy. Problem was when Topsey died Turvy sounds most strange on it's own!


----------



## Marnie (20 November 2009)

I had a dalmatian we used to call Spotty - we used to joke that she was deaf, so it didn't matter what you called her!  Her real name was Delinquent Delilah as she was a naughty pup!


----------



## mrgoop (20 November 2009)

Well the real names are ok i guess, but the nick names might be a little dodgy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





LILY -  Jack Russell also known as: BOB, Billy bob dog, William, Elizabeth, Lilian small and many others

DARBI - Lakeland x Sausage (bought from derby market hense the name but didnt want to make him sound like a pikey so gave him a posh spelling  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) also known as: Scooby doo, Doo, Booby, 

My mum says that my dogs have so many names that they don't know who they are  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My last dog RIP mate xx 
My beautiful lurcher rescue, was called Randle, also known as: Twinkey twinkey, twinx, Binky or Binx, Bib bib, Bibby dog, there were reasons for thes of course but quite silly when i think about it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So maybe i should just stick to Darbi, Lily and Randle....... Oh and BF's Staffie don't get me started on her names


----------



## zippo (21 November 2009)

All JRT's
Vixen
Lucy
Quinnie
Puddles[guess why?]
Polly
Scamper
Barrister[because he's dumb,expensive and needs a good solicitor]
PollyWaffle


----------



## Cyrus (21 November 2009)

We have a Cyrus, Diablo and Loco

Our breeder has a Cake, Pussy, Mofo and Jedeye


----------



## atholl (21 November 2009)

I know a dog groomer with 2 lovely standard poodles called Cutter and Shaver.


----------



## Aru (21 November 2009)

Circi .... (seer se)
Tamberlane
Buffy
our neighbours had a dog called
Titsey.......pronunced as its spelt 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Skobey, Lightening and Gooch were also from that house
Uncles sheepdogs are called Skid and Flora


----------



## 04101964 (21 November 2009)

My Dobie is called Morse - sometimes known as Morse the Horse as he's a big fella


----------



## mon (21 November 2009)

We have a JRT called diamond, which doesn't live up to her name, and border collies called star beth bess and slate because she came from snowdonia which is full of slate,.


----------



## camilla4 (21 November 2009)

Most of our dogs when I was growing up had fairly conventional names.  We did have a Flatcoat called Kerrow after shooting lodge in Scotland and current Lab is called Gallie.  She was a rescue, originally called Galaxy - yes, she is chocolate.  We thought that was just too naff for words so shortened it - I much prefer two syllables for animal names anyway and she responded to it immediately.


----------



## wench (21 November 2009)

my dog is called merlin, dont know if its unusal or not, got called after the foxhound in the Belstone Fox (my dog is a lurcher)

However, I do know of someone that has a staffie thats called brian...


----------



## kirstyhen (21 November 2009)

My Parent's dogs have pretty unusual names 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Dubh (means Black), Pye (short for Pyro), Ruraich (means Seeker), Taghan (means Pine Martin) and Jek (intials of my Parent's and I's first names).

Otto's is fairly normal, but our next dog is going to be called Quimby and we want two cats called Lenny and Karl 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Points for anyone who can spot the theme 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (not you Gina, I think I've told you before : 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## camilla4 (21 November 2009)

Ah, would this be a Simpsons theme?


----------



## kirstyhen (21 November 2009)

You get a Gold Star 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Otto Mann, Mayor Quimby and Lenny and Karl from the Nuclear Plant 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Quimby is also the surname of the man that makes the best Tom and Jerry cartoons


----------



## Bright_Spark (21 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ah, would this be a Simpsons theme?   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You beat me to it


----------



## camilla4 (21 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You get a Gold Star 
	
	
		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Henmeister; it's a long time since I had one of those!  Cool names by the way!


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2009)

We have a JRT called Aunti Mable (Derek and Clive sketch)  ask your parents for you young ones.  She is also known as, Scoop, Scoop-pims, Gerard, Gerard Doofry Doo.  Pooface etc etc.

But our labx is Bentley or doggy.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 November 2009)

Cayla, we had a Regan - to match Sweeney 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Probably the lovely male we sold as Zep who got turned into Jewell. Yeuch!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (21 November 2009)

Beezle has got the most unusual name!

I was marking Renaissance Lit exams one year and a student had written, consistently throughout their exam paper, 'Beezlebub' instead of 'Beelzebub'.

It was soooo funny that I decided to name our rescue dog after that spelling mistake


----------



## Charmaine18 (21 November 2009)

I think Leah is a slightly weird name - I didn't choose it, the people at the rescue centre did.  Apparently her last owners called her Lala, but as no-one really wants a dog named after a Teletubbie and she didn't need to be constantly reminded of her old life, they changed it to Leah so it wouldn't be too different for her to get used to.


----------



## Gladioli (21 November 2009)

We had a Yorkie that my sister called Rabies although my mother would not have it so he was renamed to Flump ... well she tried to rename him anyway!


----------



## Grey_Arab (21 November 2009)

We've got a black lab called Olive, she came with the name and I think it really suits her, but people are generally quite surprised with her name...


----------



## f_s_ (21 November 2009)

We have three JRT's - Guess, Tassel and Ditto !!!


----------



## Simsar (21 November 2009)

Mean't to say a friend had a dog called Kick, and a cat called Splat.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (21 November 2009)

OMG I had forgotten - my uncle and aunt did have two CKCS called Rhubarb and Custard (after the cartoon  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (21 November 2009)

I used to have a GSD called Shaadi and a GSD x Collie called Jappeloup


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 November 2009)

Ours have always had dull names.

The only mildly interesting one was Kandy after a hilltown in Sri Lanka. However these days people just think its a chavtastic version of Candy.


----------



## gerbilgirl (22 November 2009)

My dog names aren't too bad: Lola, Polo and Charlie. Lola sometimes gets Dinny (don't know where that came from), Polo stays Polo, and Charlie gets Fatty (in a nice way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Some might say my cat names are a little strange though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 :
Fudge
Socks
Bounty
Ash
Bow
Tik-Tok
Jasmine
Uriel
Hosus
Panda
Bear
And I had cats called Turtle and Carrot who got killed on the road.
Wow, I've got a lot of cats lol.

And a rabbit who thinks he's a cat, Hoody (Houdini).
And Guinea-pigs called Fish and Chips 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And a pigeon called Duck-Duck.

And I've had gerbils called some of the weirdest names ever, just to name a few: Cindy, Horace, Berry, Chicken Licken, Fi-Fi...
And more rabbits I've had: Scooby Doo, Tickle, Father Ted, Pinky, Trouble, Bubbles I, Bubbles II and Bubbles III.
Budgies were called La-La and Tipsy, Cockatiel was called Frank.

I have had animals with normal names before too though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

And when I get my greyhound (sometime 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) it's getting called Rabbit!


----------



## Tinker_Belle (22 November 2009)

Our JRT X Collie was called Muppet. A shortened version of her original name of Little Miss Muffet.... Great naming tactics there Grandad! 
	
	
		
		
	


	










Popeye for an evil little rabbit we once had. Humbug &amp; Treacle for two lovely little house rabbits we had.

Penelope for our miniature pot bellied pig.

Carbuncles for my Muscovey duck.

Nutmeg &amp; Saffron for our mini shetlands.

Cappucino for a cockerel we had (who used to demand to be let in to the house &amp; who then used to roost on the clothes line strung across the end of our farmhouse kitchen) 
Also, Henrietta who was an ill chicken &amp; then became Cappucino's girlfriend &amp; enjoyed similar luxuries to him 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Other weird animal names which I shall put down when I remember them


----------



## Oneofthepack (22 November 2009)

One of my lurchers is called Liz Lemon after a charactor in 30 Rock, she's more commonly know as Whizzy Liz or Elizabeth when she's being bad, and I have a rabbit called The Lovely Fat Brown Rabbit and no it doesn't get shortened, I call him that every morning.


----------



## BayJosie (23 November 2009)

KNow someone with a dog called Defa.

as in D for dog

Gets me in stiches every time.


----------



## Suffolkangel (26 November 2009)

My Dog is called Pug because he looked like a pug dog as a puppy.... He's also known as Wingnut because of his ears.. lol


----------

